# Some healthy tips



## jassigill (Mar 29, 2013)

Simplify. Instead of being overly concerned with counting calories or measuring portion sizes, think of your diet in terms of color, variety, and freshness. This way it should be easier to make healthy choices. Focus on finding foods you love and easy recipes that incorporate a few fresh ingredients. Gradually, your diet will become healthier and more delicious.


----------



## Slipon (Mar 29, 2013)

or just do as we do in Europe 

add horse or dog meat in the processed and fast food products, will for sure make people stop eating unhealthy fast food, and make em start to cook for them self


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

Slipon said:


> or just do as we do in Europe
> 
> add horse or dog meat in the processed and fast food products, will for sure make people stop eating unhealthy fast food, and make em start to cook for them self


hahahaha, you bring up a very good point - that's been circulating in the media the last few weeks on and off


----------



## Slipon (Mar 29, 2013)

Figong said:


> hahahaha, you bring up a very good point - that's been circulating in the media the last few weeks on and off



yea laetest news is that they now found a carry dinner in the UK and they cant decide what meat have been used !!!! 

its not lam as the box say and its not cow or pig or goat or chicken ! 

so the mystery continue, some guess on dog since it should taste like lam ? 
I dunno I just know Im done with the very little precooked dinners I used to buy now and then when I was in a hurry

latest news from my country (Denmark) is that they found pig in the shawarma meat, not sumthing people like, specially not the Muslim community !


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow, they can't even identify the meat? That's not good at all.. and pig in the shawarma isn't good either - Muslim community generally has no tolerance for that. If that happened in the US, there'd be a public outcry and rioting.


----------



## Slipon (Mar 29, 2013)

yea well it have been the biggest meat scandal so fare here in EU I can remember of, and no they cant identify it, not yet, been tested for the meat I just mention but all have been negative so fare, kinda make you hope it is Dog if your one of them who have bought/eat it, alternative, well don't want to even think of em, about the shawarma, it had more then 1% of Pig meat so the experts don't believe it could have been a dirty meat grinder, they believe its done on purpose to make profit, and it just seems to continue, the Ikea stores have also found horse meat in there meat balls


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

Slipon said:


> yea well it have been the biggest meat scandal so fare here in EU I can remember of, and no they cant identify it, not yet, been tested for the meat I just mention but all have been negative so fare, kinda make you hope it is Dog if your one of them who have bought/eat it, alternative, well don't want to even think of em, about the shawarma, it had more then 1% of Pig meat so the experts don't believe it could have been a dirty meat grinder, they believe its done on purpose to make profit, and it just seems to continue, the Ikea stores have also found horse meat in there meat balls


Yeah, I guess at the end of the day.. for quite a few, the bottom line is profit by any means necessary - as sad as that is.


----------



## Slipon (Mar 29, 2013)

Figong said:


> Yeah, I guess at the end of the day.. for quite a few, the bottom line is profit by any means necessary - as sad as that is.



totally agree, and that is sad, and one of the biggest problems about capitalism and the world to day (IMO) there is no time or space for common People anymore to enjoy there job or get quality products, it all have to be made as cheap as possible and sold with as much profit as possible that seems to be the only goal, not to have a healthy business with happy customers and employees. that really don't seems to count for anything anymore, atleast not untill it begin to effect the bottom line, just look at Etc. Nestle they made about 1,1 billion $ last year but they pay 0$ in tax (atleast in my country) and the chocolate they use in there products come from farms in africa who make so little money that they barley can survive and also therefore use trafficked child workers !!


----------



## Figong (Mar 29, 2013)

Don't worry, Nestle pays out the ass in taxes in ours.. they're not getting off that easily  That's quite sad that they use that method to procure the crop, as well. To me, I'd rather run a small successful business and have minimal to no complaints than a big one where I'd then have to pay more staff, and PR people to work out all the headaches related to the failing of a product. Same with cannabis, if I were to ever sell it - I have an issue that would come into play, am a perfectionist. If what I was wanting to sell was not 'perfect' or as close to perfect as possible for me, it wouldn't leave the jars that got cured, except for personal use.


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 29, 2013)

well as far as fast food like mc donalds, horse meat would be a huge improvement from a health point of view compared to the slop they put in their burgers now. horse n pony meat is very good, i've eaten plenty of it, i'm sure you have too.


----------



## Slipon (Mar 29, 2013)

lol good, since they "have`t" made any profit in my country for +50 years and therefor they have`t paid any tax either, or so they claim, some how they buy there "own" ingredients from there sister companies for over prices and that way move the profit to countries with no or very little business tax, but still "harvest" the well educated people with full health insurance and free road Aso. in my country and make profit on them afterwords by selling there products to em, make me sick, and then to see a documentary film about how they treat the farmers in Africa just to make even more profit make it even worse and IMO just show there real face 

Ikea is`t much different same with Mc Donald and coca cola, more or less every big international company, seems to stretch the law to every limit, under pay there employes, buy the coco or wood or what ever from the 3th world claiming it is`t there responsibility just so a few in the top can add a few more zero`s in there bank account 

Ooh well I could go on and on  and its seems like we have move a bit away from the topic  
Im just a bit fed up by the fact the the taxes for me have only gone one way and the income have`t, same time the food prices have gone up even tho it seems the quality of it have`t, to put it in a nice way, the tools I now get to work with at work is Chinese crap, and Im told I should be happy just to have a job, wile I see the top of the industry get Bonuses that is on more then I make in a year


----------



## Slipon (Mar 29, 2013)

brimck325 said:


> well as far as fast food like mc donalds, horse meat would be a huge improvement from a health point of view compared to the slop they put in their burgers now. horse n pony meat is very good, i've eaten plenty of it, i'm sure you have too.



Im sure I have and its not like I have anything against it really, bring it on, I just like to get what I pay for and expect to get, don't like to get horse when I think I buy cow 
as for Mc donalds go, I have`t bought any of there products for years, a good guess would be at some point back in the 90ish but that is more of a health point of wive and Bc. I dont really like there Burgers 

btw

a "funny" little story from my part of the world (sorry for my bad English/grammar) 
a Riding school in a small town had a old pony named.... erm I forgot, but the Kids was crazy about the old horse, but it was old and it was time, so the personal at the school brought the old horse to the slaughter house, yea I know they should have brought it to a vet or sumthing, but the slaughter had a stand at the local marked that weekend and would like more people to taste/buy horse, do I need to continue


----------



## Archer01 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I found a good home remedy which I also tried that on my teeth....

Mix 1 teaspoon of baking soda, with a pinch of salt. Add a few drops of vinegar to it to make a paste. Foam up the mixture a little and then brush your teeth with it. Follow these teeth whitening home remedy after brushing teeth with your normal toothpaste.


----------



## Sustain (May 3, 2013)

Slipon said:


> totally agree, and that is sad, and one of the biggest problems about capitalism and the world to day (IMO) there is no time or space for common People anymore to enjoy there job or get quality products, it all have to be made as cheap as possible and sold with as much profit as possible that seems to be the only goal, not to have a healthy business with happy customers and employees. that really don't seems to count for anything anymore, atleast not untill it begin to effect the bottom line, just look at Etc. Nestle they made about 1,1 billion $ last year but they pay 0$ in tax (atleast in my country) and the chocolate they use in there products come from farms in africa who make so little money that they barley can survive and also therefore use trafficked child workers !!


Well sadly it has to be that way... because if you made quality products... and didn't try to sell for the best price... your stuff might not get bought and someone else will take the market and then you are out of business. So really its every bodies fault, the people and the businesses. Which sucks, I wish life wasn't about money.


----------

